
SCOTUS hands victory to blind man who sued Domino's over site accessibility - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/07/dominos-supreme-court.html
======
magduf
I hate to defend a big corporation, but they do seem to have a point: where
exactly are the standards for being able to determine whether a website is or
is not accessible? Even for sighted people, there's no real standards for
anything at all. How do you determine whether a website is "standards
compliant"? You don't. These days, you just make sure it looks OK in Chrome,
and years ago you made sure it looked OK in IE. There's supposedly standards
from the W3C, but no one actually follows them.

~~~
perl4ever
Why can't they make a good faith effort? Everyone complains about bad
regulations, and yet again and again, companies say "just give us something
meaningless and arbitrary, so we can say we're compliant".

I think the question of how to comply is a diversion - the real issue is that
if a website is compatible with a screen reader, anyone can leverage that to
avoid ads and tracking. Accessibility in a general sense is fundamentally at
odds with the modern internet.

~~~
magduf
>and yet again and again, companies say "just give us something meaningless
and arbitrary, so we can say we're compliant".

Because something meaningless and arbitrary is something companies can point
to and say "we're compliant", and absolutely no one can question them or say
differently, that's why. As long as they're compliant with the arbitrary
standard, you can't just sue them for being non-compliant, even if the
standard is crap. Whereas if they make a good-faith effort but there's no
standard in place, then someone can argue that in front of a jury of 12 morons
that it isn't good enough, that they didn't really do it, etc. The crappy
standard removes the element of differences of opinion.

~~~
perl4ever
You can always sue no matter what. And any big company that is complaining
about litigation has a hundred lawsuits going at any given time. It's not like
an individual where a lawsuit could ruin them. If a good faith effort only
eliminates 99% of the lawsuits, so what?

------
socalnate1
Regardless of the details of this specific case; I hope the end result is some
clarity around what is required to make a website ADA compliant (and when it's
required).

~~~
perl4ever
If a corporation needed "clarity" to do something, they wouldn't litigate in
the first place - there's nothing less clear than that.

